# Gigue from Bachs Cello Suite No 6 - tell me what you think



## Saitenblicke (May 12, 2013)

Hi everyone! Im an amateur Cellist from Vienna and this my first attempt to record a movement from Bachs Cello Suites. I would greatly appreciate some feedback! 
Thanks a lot!






The visuals are made by my friend Jakob Reinfeldt:

https://www.facebook.com/jakob.reinfeldt.photography

https://www.facebook.com/stephan.stetina


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2013)

Overall well done and I like the video as well.

Since you ask for feedback, when I think of a gigue I think of gently rocking a baby with a smooth and elastic rhythm. Perhaps you could experiment taking the piece a little slower and introduce more of this.


----------

